# The International Film School of Paris (EICAR)



## Jim Basset (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Guys

Have you heard of EICAR, the International Film School of Paris. Its offering Bachelors and Masters in Film Directing and Producing for something like $8,000 and it pays for processing, film stock for super 16, 35mm shoots. 

Sounds pretty cool - can anyone offer more info about the school? www.eicar.fr


----------



## Jim Basset (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Guys

Have you heard of EICAR, the International Film School of Paris. Its offering Bachelors and Masters in Film Directing and Producing for something like $8,000 and it pays for processing, film stock for super 16, 35mm shoots. 

Sounds pretty cool - can anyone offer more info about the school? www.eicar.fr


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2005)

That sounds really neat. Go for it.

Studying film in Paris? Sounds great. I would have loved to do that or the program in Prague.

I studied abroad for a year in College and it was the best thing that I did.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 24, 2005)

PAris film school is one of the top in the world as far as I know

I really suck at the language but paris is beautiful Go for it.

Filming during the day, romance at the bottom of the eifel tower at night

a perfect world...^^


----------



## Jerry (Mar 4, 2008)

A couple of years later...   

Did you go there? and are the people here that have go there, or know about the school?


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 4, 2008)

I actually applied this year to Eicar and got accepted, 

not sure what to think about it. 
At first glance it seemed great, and they teach in English too which is a bonus (I speak French - but can't really see myself screen writing in the romancing language) - 
upon further investigation however (I have friends and relatives in Paris), and some internet searching I found out that this might have it's draw backs. 

For one things - it's a "for profit" school, which means I think - they accept everyone or nearly everyone. 
I'm afraid a lot of the fellow student would be people just looking to party in Paris.

I might be wrong - 
and would love to see some posts form students attending or alumni to prove me wrong. 

After all it is Paris.


----------



## ekalstr (Mar 4, 2008)

(see new subject: study film in france!)


----------



## MaxwellCoop (Oct 29, 2012)

A great contender: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ULg&feature=youtu.be

Check out "The Fourth Dimension" - You won't regret it!


----------

